# Using JBL products as supplements in feeding dart frogs



## Vlad Matei (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, i have a short question.

In my country there aren't too many options when it comes to buying food supplements for amphibians. I guess the local market is too much reptile orientated so the only multivitamins and calcium i found were those produced by *JBL*. I don't know if it would be safe to feed my _D. auratus_ this kind of supplement even though i've asked the guys from *JBL* (over facebook, on their official page) and whoever wrote me back told me that even if the products are mainly for reptiles they will work just fine. Before i do something stupid, i would like you guys to tell me what you think.

I've made a comparison with *Repashy SuperVit* and the concentration of vitamin A of the *JBL* product kinda scares me.

I'm posting the values of the *JBL TerraVit* product and please note that the dosage is calculated per pound in *Repashy* and per kg in JBL (one pound = almost half of kg)

This is *Repashy SuperVit*: 
Vitamin A 200,000 IU/lb, Vitamin D 20,000 IU/lb, Vitamin E 2,000 IU/lb, 
Vitamin K (Metadione) 30mg/lb, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 2,500 mg/lb, Vitamin B1 (Thiamine HCL) 40 mg/lb, Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 70mg/lb, Vitamin B5 (Patothenic Acid) 130 mg/lb, Niacin 450 mg/lb, Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine HCL) 55 mg/lb, Vitamin B12 .4 mg/lb, Folic Acid 20 mg/lb, Biotin 2 mg/lb, Choline 5,000 mg/lb, Beta Carotene 500 mg/lb.


and this is *JBL TerraVit*:
per kg: *Vitamin A 8,000,000 IU*; Vitamin D3 10,000 IU; Vit E 6500 mg; B1 700 mg; B2 1700 mg; B6 600mg; B12 3 500 mcg; Biotin 7000 mcg; C 15,000 mg; Ca - Pantothenat 3 500 mg; Folic acid 150 mg; k3 1400 mg; Nicotinamid 10000 mg; DL -Methionin 100 mg; L-Lysin 350 mg


Any comments are really appreciated


V.


----------



## Vlad Matei (Sep 25, 2013)

anyone?

dangers of vitamin a overdose?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure JBLTerravit is good for frogs. Many products are good for reptiles, frogs have different needs. We use Repashy Calcium Plus as basic product and Repashy VitA once (or twice) per month.


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

you need to determine what form of vitamin a (retinol etc) some is much more bio available than others. Comparings apples to oranges until you get all that sorted out.


----------



## Vlad Matei (Sep 25, 2013)

the only way to get repashy is to order it through amazon but i takes 2 or 3 weeks to get it through usps, and this if i'm lucky to find some one that is willing to send it over here.

that's why i'm asking about this alternative.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You can order from any of the sites that I point you, the one closest to you and less expensive.

Repashy Superfoods :: INTERNATIONAL SALES - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

Before switching to Repashy products, I used Herpetal Amphib, Nekton msa and Calcium with D3. Products suitable to frogs.


----------



## Vlad Matei (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks for the link, found a site from Germany and they are shipping to Romania, thanks a lot


----------

